# Any idea at what time Ryzen 5000 series are available for purchase tomorrow?



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi, does anyone have any idea at what time AMD is going to start allowing sales of the new Ryzen 5000 series tomorrow? Ideally for the pacific time zone.

I'm looking to score either a 5900X or a 5950X if I get lucky, as soon as either one of them becomes available.

Neither Newegg, nor Amazon have posted anything about when sales begin for these processors.

If anyone has heard anything about the release time here in America, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm waiting on 2 builds as well.

Waiting for reviews first


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Steevo said:


> I'm waiting on 2 builds as well.
> 
> Waiting for reviews first



I'm taking a calculated risk based on leaks and what AMD has published, already bought an Asus X570 mobo a week ago.

I'm really excited, this will be my first AMD build ever! What CPU do you plan on getting?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 5, 2020)

Ryzen 3000 went live about 1201 am pst.... I would expect the same for 5000. The only other popular launch time is 6am pst.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> I'm taking a calculated risk based on leaks and what AMD has published, already bought an Asus X570 mobo a week ago.
> 
> I'm really excited, this will be my first AMD build ever! What CPU do you plan on getting?



Not sure, they are going to be database servers with 32GB RAM and 1TB M.2 drives so I wanna know if the latency reduction is worth it VS possible cost savings against the 3000 series with more cores.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 5, 2020)

2pm GMT


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Steevo said:


> Not sure, they are going to be database servers with 32GB RAM and 1TB M.2 drives so I wanna know if the latency reduction is worth it VS possible cost savings against the 3000 series with more cores.



I see, yes, there will be some good deals to be had, the 3950X is already being discounted in advance of the release of Zen 3.

For your particular scenario you may end up getting a 12 or even 16 core bargain when retailers try to clear their inventory.



dgianstefani said:


> 2pm GMT



Thank you, that's kinda what I expected, 9AM EST and 6AM PST, I just hope sales don't start in the wee hours of the morning only for all stock to be snatched by bots.


----------



## birdie (Nov 5, 2020)

Steevo said:


> I'm waiting on 2 builds as well.
> 
> Waiting for reviews first



Don't wait: ~20% faster on average than Ryzen 3000 CPUs for pure CPU tasks - kinda crazy if you ask me. Serious FPS gains for 1080p, average for 1440p, miniscule for 4K. I just really hate the pricing and the fact that AMD has chosen not to release the 5700X at 65W TDP in their "terminology" - 91W IRL.



15th Warlock said:


> Hi, does anyone have any idea at what time AMD is going to start allowing sales of the new Ryzen 5000 series tomorrow? Ideally for the pacific time zone.
> 
> 
> I'm looking to score either a 5900X or a 5950X if I get lucky, as soon as either one of them becomes available.
> ...



The listings are already ready but hidden until AMD greenlights the start of sales which have been rumored to being *at 9AM ET in the US (6AM PT)*.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 5, 2020)

5950x here we go. Reports of PBT boosting over 5.1ghz on a 5900x so I'm hopeful.

Driving my G7 240hz/1440p will be fun upgrade from 3900x


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> Don't wait: ~20% faster on average than Ryzen 3000 CPUs for pure CPU tasks - kinda crazy if you ask me. Serious FPS gains for 1080p, average for 1440p, miniscule for 4K. I just really hate the pricing and the fact that AMD has chosen not to release the 5700X at 65W TDP in their "terminology" - 91W IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> The listings are already ready but hidden until AMD greenlights the start of sales which have been rumored to being *at 9AM ET in the US (6AM PT)*.



Good, that aligns with the recent previous releases of the RTX 30xx series cards, I just hope scalpers don't have any early access to these listings, in some extreme cases hardware shows out of stock immediately after the official listings go public, Amazon is particularly guilty of allowing for this.

Word of advice, if you want to buy any Zen 3 based processors and are still on the fence, release date may be the best bet, as proven by other hardware releases so far this year, scalpers have gotten away with nabbing all available stock within seconds of listings going live.


----------



## birdie (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Good, that aligns with the recent previous releases of the RTX 30xx series cards, I just hope scalpers don't have any early access to these listings, in some extreme cases hardware shows out of stock immediately after the official listings go public, Amazon is particularly guilty of allowing for this.
> 
> Word of advice, if you want to buy any Zen 3 based processors and are still on the fence, release date may be the best bet, as proven by other hardware releases so far this year, scalpers have gotten away with nabbing all available stock within seconds of listings going live.



I'm not even in the US, I don't like the pricing at all and my 3700X works just fine for me, so maybe half a year later I will hopefully grab the 5700X for around $350 or something (if AMD condescends to offer it). There's no way I'm downgrading to the 5600X or paying $150 extra for the 5800X. AMD has quickly turned into the Intel of the past once they've got the competitive edge. What a sad world we live in nowadays. AMD used to discount and offer comparable products at much lower prices and the Ryzen 5000 series will be more expensive than comparable Intel products and their RX 6000 series in terms of the bang for the buck matches NVIDIA's offerings or offers a slight edge (6900XT vs RX3090 but both products are priced exorbitantly regardless).

Before 2020 we had a resemblance of competition, comes 2020 and we enjoy two duopolies: NVIDIA/AMD, Intel/AMD. And I remember we had Intel, AMD, Via, Cyrix back in the day and an insane number of GPU vendors.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> I'm not even in the US, I don't like the pricing at all and my 3700X works just fine for me, so maybe half a year later I will hopefully grab the 5700X for around $350 or something (if AMD condescends to offer it). There's no way I'm downgrading to the 5600X or paying $150 extra for the 5800X. AMD has quickly turned into the Intel of the past once they've got the competitive edge. What a sad world we live in nowadays. AMD used to discount and offer comparable products at much lower prices and the Ryzen 5000 series will be more expensive than comparable Intel products and their RX 6000 series in terms of the bang for the buck matches NVIDIA's offerings or offers a slight edge (6900XT vs RX3090 but both products are priced exorbitantly regardless).
> 
> Before 2020 we had a resemblance of competition, comes 2020 and we enjoy two duopolies: NVIDIA/AMD, Intel/AMD. And I remember we had Intel, AMD, Via, Cyrix back in the day and an insane number of GPU vendors.



Back in 2017 the flagship 1800X msrp was $499. Now the 5800X is $450.

I have no idea why everyone is bitching about exorbitant pricing.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Back in 2017 the flagship 1800X msrp was $499. Now the 5800X is $450.
> 
> I have no idea why everyone is bitching about exorbitant pricing.



Not only that but that same year Intel found it fitting to charge $1,200 for a 12 core i9 7820X.

I don't know, in my opinion AMD has made the CPU arena exciting again, and competition is fiercer now than it has been in over a decade, I also can't understand how people can complain about Zen 3 prices. Yes, there's a $50 premium over last gen, but you're getting so much more CPU value for your money than you did only a few years ago.


----------



## birdie (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't want to discuss the Stockholm syndrome or its implications  I just want to remind you that the top of the line Core i7 2600K used to cost $317 and the 5950X at $800 is a superb offer. Right. Not to mention that Intel includes the capital expenditures of having their own plants all over the world, while AMD has been a pure fabless company for almost a decade now. So, yeah, you're right, everything is picture perfect. It's just not everyone lives in 1st world counties. The cost of Ryzen 5800X is how much I earn in a ... month. I just keep forgetting that this website is for well-off computer enthusiasts from the better countries and I apparently don't belong here. Roughly 2/3 of the world don't belong to TPU it seems but that shouldn't distract you from AMD's greatness.

And let me spoil your meal for a second, OK? The A14X CPU/GPU developed by Apple whose laptop version will be released in less than two weeks from now, runs circles around Zen 3 (in terms of absolute performance and performance per watt) and costs less than a hundred bucks. Imagine an eight-core A14X CPU running at 5GHz (it runs at below 3GHz in iPhones) and having just a 30W TDP while achieving over 2666 points in a single-threaded GB5 test and around 18 000 in multi-threaded test. A terminator for the Ryzen 9 5950X. I guess it will run faster even while emulating x86 code, lol.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah but that is arm so it cant really go against a x86 cpu
ALSO amd is killing it at the low end 2 for just 200 dollars i got a 3200g and mobo 
and i would have been paying that much for i3-9thgen alone


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> I don't want to discuss the Stockholm syndrome or its implications  I just want to remind you that the top of the line Core i7 2600K used to cost $317 and the 5950X at $800 is a superb offer. Right. Not to mention that Intel includes the capital expenditures of having their own plants all over the world, while AMD has been a pure fabless company for almost a decade now. So, yeah, you're right, everything is picture perfect. It's just not everyone lives in 1st world counties. The cost of Ryzen 5800X is how much I earn in a ... month. I just keep forgetting that this website is for well-off computer enthusiasts from the better countries and I apparently don't belong here. Roughly 2/3 of the world don't belong to TPU it seems but that shouldn't distract you from AMD's greatness.
> 
> And let me spoil your meal for a second, OK? The A14X CPU/GPU developed by Apple whose laptop version will be released in less than two weeks from now, runs circles around Zen 3 (in terms of absolute performance and performance per watt) and costs less than a hundred bucks. Imagine an eight-core A14X CPU running at 5GHz (it runs at below 3GHz in iPhones) and having just a 30W TDP while achieving over 2666 points in a single-threaded GB5 test and around 18 000 in multi-threaded test. A terminator for the Ryzen 9 5950X. I guess it will run faster even while emulating x86 code, lol.



Wow, I'm really sorry, not being sarcastic here, I was born and raised in a third world country, and was lucky to migrate to America and make a decent living here many years ago.

I'm sorry being worried about missing out on a first wave of new hardware makes some of us sound entitled, I guess you're right, it's a first world problem, I truly wish the rest of the world had access to new hardware like we do here, but I totally understand what you mean.

Then again, you're right in saying this is mostly a website for enthusiasts, but that doesn't ever mean we should be elitists, you're totally entitled to your opinion, problem is, this thread is not about the particular issues you happen to bring up, it's just about trying to get ahead of the scalpers who resale hardware at 3 to 5x times MSRP.

Hope soon you have access to AMD hardware at a reasonable price. As far as that Apple processor, they're infamous for keeping access to their hardware inside their walled garden environment, and in the end, that's totally irrelevant to this discussion, not really under the scope of what we are talking about here


----------



## birdie (Nov 5, 2020)

All good I just don't understand why people insist that AMD is playing by the rules or this price increase is insignificant when from 1981 up to around 2000 we had CPU performance increase by 100% (!) each two years while CPU prices steadily ... decreased and nowadays in a perfect scenario we get 20% (on average a lot less) for the same time period, the vendor also increases prices (not by $50, but a whole lot more because the Ryzen 3600 was introduced at $200 and now the 5600X costs almost as much as the 3700X, so it's a 50% price increase) and everyone (let's say most AMD fans) are OK with that. But that's off-topic and I've answered the OP question a long time ago. This topic might be safely closed to stop me from blathering.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 5, 2020)

preorders up on B&H apparently


----------



## Frick (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> All good I just don't understand why people insist that AMD is playing by the rules or this price increase is insignificant when from 1981 up to around 2000 we had CPU performance increase by 100% (!) each two years while CPU prices steadily ... decreased and nowadays in a perfect scenario we get 20% (on average a lot less) for the same time period, the vendor also increases prices (not by $50, but a whole lot more because the Ryzen 3600 was introduced at $200 and now the 5600X costs almost as much as the 3700X, so it's a 50% price increase) and everyone (let's say most AMD fans) are OK with that. But that's off-topic and I've answered the OP question a long time ago. This topic might be safely closed to stop me from blathering.



Or you can, you know, stop blathering. No one is forcing you. 

And the reasons we don't have that CPU performance cadence anymore is not strange at all and I find it weird that people keep bringing it up. As complexity increases  and markets don't explode as much competitors will drop out, not to mention the disinterest in supporting multiple archs simultaneously, and this becomes a spiral. It will definitely be interesting to see how Apple ARM handles x86_64 emulation.

I mean personally I agree that the MSRP is on the high side, but I'm not in the market anyway so vOv. Corporations gonna corporate, it's why they're there.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> All good I just don't understand why people insist that AMD is playing by the rules or this price increase is insignificant when from 1981 up to around 2000 we had CPU performance increase by 100% (!) each two years while CPU prices steadily ... decreased and nowadays in a perfect scenario we get 20% (on average a lot less) for the same time period, the vendor also increases prices (not by $50, but a whole lot more because the Ryzen 3600 was introduced at $200 and now the 5600X costs almost as much as the 3700X, so it's a 50% price increase) and everyone (let's say most AMD fans) are OK with that. But that's off-topic and I've answered the OP question a long time ago. This topic might be safely closed to stop me from blathering.



Historically smaller nodes have been cheaper, however as we get closer to the limits of physics it gets a lot more complex and expensive to design and manufacture chips.

The transistor gap is now so small that even with gates electrical signals can leak through the transistor. So a lot of research and development has to go into stopping that from happening .


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Good, that aligns with the recent previous releases of the RTX 30xx series cards, I just hope scalpers don't have any early access to these listings, in some extreme cases hardware shows out of stock immediately after the official listings go public, Amazon is particularly guilty of allowing for this.
> 
> Word of advice, if you want to buy any Zen 3 based processors and are still on the fence, release date may be the best bet, as proven by other hardware releases so far this year, scalpers have gotten away with nabbing all available stock within seconds of listings going live.


Dont worry about this scalper, I dont plan to buy any AMD processors. I dont see demand being so high like the zen 2 launch. There will be demand but not has high so I cant get away with selling a 12core for $100 over retail like the 3900x. PS5 and the next xbox, that is another story.
Bring on Christmas....


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> I don't want to discuss the Stockholm syndrome or its implications  I just want to remind you that the top of the line Core i7 2600K used to cost $317 and the 5950X at $800 is a superb offer. Right. Not to mention that Intel includes the capital expenditures of having their own plants all over the world, while AMD has been a pure fabless company for almost a decade now. So, yeah, you're right, everything is picture perfect. It's just not everyone lives in 1st world counties. The cost of Ryzen 5800X is how much I earn in a ... month. I just keep forgetting that this website is for well-off computer enthusiasts from the better countries and I apparently don't belong here. Roughly 2/3 of the world don't belong to TPU it seems but that shouldn't distract you from AMD's greatness.
> 
> And let me spoil your meal for a second, OK? The A14X CPU/GPU developed by Apple whose laptop version will be released in less than two weeks from now, runs circles around Zen 3 (in terms of absolute performance and performance per watt) and costs less than a hundred bucks. Imagine an eight-core A14X CPU running at 5GHz (it runs at below 3GHz in iPhones) and having just a 30W TDP while achieving over 2666 points in a single-threaded GB5 test and around 18 000 in multi-threaded test. A terminator for the Ryzen 9 5950X. I guess it will run faster even while emulating x86 code, lol.



The value of the 5800X is poor compared to the rest of the range, although considering that it's now the #1 gaming CPU and smashes the $500 10900K I don't think a $50 price bump is uncalled for.

I'm more disappointed that they're making us wait longer for the value chips (5700X and 5600), most likely until there are enough lower-tier wafers available in production. Hopefully we're talking January 2021 for those SKUs and it won't be 6 months or something ridiculous. I was planning a CPU upgrade for November 2020 but it might have to be put on hold. That's fine, I guess.

Would be nice to have <$100 processors. It will never happen though, especially not from Apple. They have plenty of other methods to leach big money out of your wallet.


----------



## Naito (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> Ryzen 3600 was introduced at $200 and now the 5600X costs almost as much as the 3700X,



Not even a tier to tier comparison. 3600X was $249 at release and the 5600X will be $299. This isn't a 50% increase. It's only $50 at the end of the day for a decent increase in performance. AMD has just reshuffled their line up and prices - still excellent value.



birdie said:


> I just want to remind you that the top of the line Core i7 2600K used to cost $317 and the 5950X at $800 is a superb offer



Again, tier to tier, gen on gen, Intel has increased the price or reshuffled their line up. I'm not sure what you're getting at here. Realistically, in the desktop space you only really have two manufacturers to choose from.



birdie said:


> The A14X CPU/GPU developed by Apple whose laptop version will be released in less than two weeks from now, runs circles around Zen 3 (in terms of absolute performance and performance per watt) and costs less than a hundred bucks



$100 at Apple wholesale price?

6AM PST is what I've heard


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 5, 2020)

birdie said:


> And let me spoil your meal for a second, OK? The A14X CPU/GPU developed by Apple whose laptop version will be released in less than two weeks from now, runs circles around Zen 3 (in terms of absolute performance and performance per watt) and costs less than a hundred bucks. Imagine an eight-core A14X CPU running at 5GHz (it runs at below 3GHz in iPhones) and having just a 30W TDP while achieving over 2666 points in a single-threaded GB5 test and around 18 000 in multi-threaded test. A terminator for the Ryzen 9 5950X. I guess it will run faster even while emulating x86 code, lol.



    

I pity those who really think Apple's mobile chips are faster than desktop x86 chips.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 5, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I pity those


You shouldn't, it's birdie.


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 5, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> You shouldn't, it's birdie.



It's sad because none of these people that keep regurgitating this understand processors. Thing is Apple cores _really are faster_ in some instances due to things like a really large instruction cache and really high cache/core ration in general but none of those things are particularly impressive, it's just a matter of choice, one that comes with some pretty significant consequences if you try to scale up the designs. 

Of course most of the time, they are completely overpowered by Intel and AMD chips.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2020)

B&H Photo has them for pre order


----------



## maxfly (Nov 5, 2020)

9:19 eastern and im not seeing anything on Amazon or Newegg...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

And sold out in seconds, the stand alone processor showed out of stock on newegg as soon as the listing went live, and I tried adding any of the overpriced combos to my cart only to get a notification the CPU was removed from my cart before checkout due to it being out of stock.

What a joke, Amazon doesn't have any availability, and as mentioned, B&H has a pre-order available but no estimated date of arrival 

I hope you guys had better luck than I did, scalpers are already listing processor pre-orders on eBay for over twice the price


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 5, 2020)

I secured a 5600X


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> And sold out in seconds, the stand alone processor showed out of stock on newegg as soon as the listing went live, and I tried adding any of the overpriced combos to my cart only to get a notification the CPU was removed from my cart before checkout due to it being out of stock.
> 
> What a joke, Amazon doesn't have any availability, and as mentioned, B&H has a pre-order available but no estimated date of arrival ☹
> 
> I hope you guys had better luck than I did, scalpers are already listing processor pre-orders on eBay for over twice the price



The Newegg email showed up in my inbox, I clicked the link 5 seconds later, and the 5900X and 5950X were already sold out. Never even saw a button.

I was going to say, pre-order the B&H if you can, but it's now sold out as well.

5600X is better; clearly shows plenty of in-store stock here, but stores have 4 hours until they even open. Last I checked Newegg still had it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

maxfly said:


> 9:19 eastern and im not seeing anything on Amazon or Newegg...



Sorry mate, either the stock was super limited or we never had a chance against the bots, been refreshing the page since 5:55AM here in the west coast, and it was out of stock in seconds






Edit: the combo with the memory showed up in stock again, I managed to reach the end of the checkout and when I clicked on place order the CPU was taken off my cart again, wtf, I am so pissed right now


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 5, 2020)

Zero stock here online, but apparently massive queues down the computer market.
The prices I found online are very good, US pricing plus VAT, which is very unusual.








						AMD AM4腳位5000系列 - Autobuy購物中心
					

AMD Ryzen 7 5700G 8核/16緒 處理器《3.8GHz/20M/65W/AM4》，特價6890元。AMD Ryzen 5 5600G 6核/12緒 處理器《3.9GHz/19M/65W/AM4》，特價4970元。AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6核/12緒 處理器《3.7GHz/35M/65W/AM4》，特價5990元。AMD Ryzen 5 5500 6核/12緒 處理器《3.6GHz/19M/65W/AM4》，特價3590元。AMD Ryzen 5 5600 6核/12緒 處理器《3.5GHz/35M/65W/AM4》，特價4470元。




					www.autobuy.tw
				



Not my pictures.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Sorry mate, either the stock was super limited or we never had a chance against the bots, been refreshing the page since 5:55AM here in the west coast, and it was out of stock in seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my 5600X on Amazon

They seem to still be selling them


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> I got my 5600X on Amazon
> 
> They seem to still be selling them



Trying to get the 5900x, Bestbuy shows them as coming soon, and after reading the reviews I think the 5900x is the sweet spot for gaming and most tasks, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> Trying to get the 5900x, Bestbuy shows them as coming soon, and after reading the reviews I think the 5900x is the sweet spot for gaming and most tasks, thanks for the heads up!


The 5900X is definitely a beast for sure. I would have tried to snag one but getting a 5900X and a 6800XT my wife would kill me


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 5, 2020)

@warlock....

you're too late....

All your AMD CPU's & GPU's are belong to me, as I bought them all last week, hahahaha..   

PS....this is because they only had 12 of each available worldwide


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 5, 2020)

Wasn't able to grab a 5950x


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 5, 2020)

man that was fast those dorn bots and the greedy people who use bots they should be arrested


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

And it fucking sold out at best buy too! I kept refreshing the page and as soon as "add to cart" showed up I clicked it, but never made it past checkout!

How many CPUs did these retailers get? I'm beyond disappointed right now! This is beyond ridiculous! AMD really botched this launch This definitely wasn't about the stupid bots, stock was extremely limited, and sold out in seconds!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 5, 2020)

15th Warlock said:


> And it fucking sold out at best buy too! I kept refreshing the page and as soon as "add to cart" showed up I clicked it, but never made it past checkout!
> 
> How many CPUs did these retailers get? I'm beyond disappointed right now! This is beyond ridiculous! AMD really botched this launch This definitely wasn't about the stupid bots, stock was extremely limited, and sold out in seconds!




My microcenter has 8 5900X 10-20 5800X and 10-20 5600X but I don't think they got any 5950X


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 5, 2020)

Guys, don't throw a fit yet. Let's see how well they can resupply.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My microcenter has 8 5900X 10-20 5800X and 10-20 5600X but I don't think they got any 5950X



Nice, I'm so jealous, I wish we had a microcenter in my neck of the woods!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 5, 2020)

The Ryzen 5 5600X is available here in Australia at PC Case Gear. I did some soul searching and just decided to go for it.
Originally I wanted the 8 core, but the extra 2 cores just aren't worth the bother anymore. I'll be much happier with the higher-clocked 6-core.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 5, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The Ryzen 5 5600X is available here in Australia at PC Case Gear. I did some soul searching and just decided to go for it.
> Originally I wanted the 8 core, but the extra 2 cores just aren't worth the bother anymore. I'll be much happier with the higher-clocked 6-core.
> 
> View attachment 174553



That's great! Excellent choice mate!


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 5, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> The Ryzen 5 5600X is available here in Australia at PC Case Gear. I did some soul searching and just decided to go for it.
> Originally I wanted the 8 core, but the extra 2 cores just aren't worth the bother anymore. I'll be much happier with the higher-clocked 6-core.
> 
> View attachment 174553


Damn I thought 320 EUR was expensive. Yeah I had the same reasoning. On the one hand it's a weird upgrade going from 8 to 6 cores but on the other hand the 5600X beats the 1700 (even the 3700X) in basically everything.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 5, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Damn I thought 320 EUR was expensive. Yeah I had the same reasoning. On the one hand it's a weird upgrade going from 8 to 6 cores but on the other hand the 5600X beats the 1700 (even the 3700X) in basically everything.



Yeah, it's disappointing that you need to pay 50% extra for 2 cores and +1MB L2 cache.
Although the 5600X does still have some major advantages in low power consumption and thermals. The 5800X seems to use 50 watts more and runs 20 degrees hotter, at least from what I've seen so far in benchmarks. That's a huge difference.

Edit: Looks like the 5800X is in stock now. I don't think there's been any bot sniping this time around, it's just taking a while for the products to be rolled out.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 5, 2020)

whatever happend to ryzen 4000 i heard it launched but that was it


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Yeah, it's disappointing that you need to pay 50% extra for 2 cores and +1MB L2 cache.
> Although the 5600X does still have some major advantages in low power consumption and thermals. The 5800X seems to use 50 watts more and runs 20 degrees hotter, at least from what I've seen so far in benchmarks. That's a huge difference.



I mean, if you're keeping the U9S on it, then the 5600X is a perfect fit. The power draw and temperatures are shockingly good for a N7FF chip that's doing 4.4GHz all-core out of the box. I would be a little hesitant to put a 5800X under the U9S after seeing the results.

The only potentially interesting "feature" that the 5800X could have had was that it would be the single best poised SKU to take advantage of the 8-core CCX/CCD; from the reviews, it looks to be a similar letdown that the 3800X once was. The heat isn't much a surprise, since the 6- and 12-core SKUs have always enjoyed the advantage of less thermal density. The latency benefit doesn't really appear to be there either - the 5600X and 5900X's cores have access to more L3 each, and it's not like the 5800X suddenly became monolithic, so latency still occurs going to the I/O die. Not to mention all of the Vermeer CPUs are enjoying the DRAM latency reduction somewhat equally.

The 8-core looks to be a sad repeat of Matisse - somehow, SKUs below it and SKUs above it both get better binned chiplets than it does. Anandtech had some power-per-core analysis for all the SKUs and the 5800X didn't look great on efficiency compared to the rest. Add to that the usual thermal disadvantage from a fully enabled 8-core CCX (which is even more pronounced this time), that price hike to $450 looks downright ridiculous within the stack.

So honestly, it looks like you made the right choice  enjoy! Whether I wait for the second batch to fulfill my B&H preorder or find one in town, it'll probably be a little while before I get my hands on a 5900X.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm happy with my 3950x it will be good enough for the next 5 years then I'll do another upgrade


----------



## maxfly (Nov 6, 2020)

Just went to bestbuys website to pick up another g502 mouse and half heartedly checked the 5900 and 5950s. 5900 was oos of course(the one i want) but the 5950 is IN STOCK online only! Damn near grabbed one but couldn't justify it for a gaming rig haha. So maybe the stock situation isnt as bad as initially thought...

EDIT- NVM ITS OOS.


----------

